# Solved: Outlook 2003 Crashes on Start up



## rarivera (Apr 23, 2008)

A few weeks ago, I installed the MS Office 2007 upgrade, but since I could not afford it, I uninstalled it, and re-installed MS Office 2003. Everything works fine, except MS Outlook. It gives me a crash message, and asks if I want to open it in SAFE mode. * It opens fine in safe mode. *

I have tried everything. I have uninstalled it, Cleaned out the registry of any reference to office, or outlook. I have deleted and re installed NET framework and other microsoft add ons. I have not uninstalled any Windows security updates for fear of crippling my computer. Short of doing a total format and reinstall, which I do not want to do, I have tried everything I know of.

This problem seems to be very wide spread and Microsoft of course, offers little if any help. Does anyone have any information on how to fix this?


----------



## rarivera (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I dug and dug and finally found a site where the answer was actually useful. This worked in my case. It may not work in all cases, as it seems MS Outlook crashes may have a myriad of reasons to happen. But if your Outlook opens in safe mode but not regular mode, try this. 

Try renaming outcmd.dat to .old and restart Outlook. All the Toolbars will reset then. This is quite a common problem with Outlook. The default location for this file is:
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook

Hope it helps some of you. Maybe most of you who have the same problem!


----------

